# Recommended Book



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

While suffering in the beginning from this dp/dr condition and not knowing what the hell it was, I went to the http://www.amazon.com site to purchase a few books to help get my mind off of this condition. Or maybe I was looking for a book that maybe could explain what I was going through at the time. I'm not sure. Anyway, I purchased the book"Unraveling." The patient to patients guide through a nervous breakdown, from Janine Baker,(a former member of this site). This book went into detail with all the conditions related to anxiety and panic attacks, and also covered in detail depersonalization and derealization. The book describes how the author overcame stress, anxiety, panic, dp and dr, with tons of useful information, straight from a person who's been there. I thought it was better than the "Feeling Unreal", book. If anyone has a chance I highly reccommend purchasing the book.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I second this. If you haven't read this one, it is a must read. Obviously no book can cure you or even come close. But Janine has a knack for being able to calm you down and she really explains what is happening to you which can make the whole thing just a tad less scary.


----------

